# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  سر .سر .سر بسرعة تعالو اقولكم علية

## دعاء ثابت

:;):  ازيكم النهاردة عايزة اقولكم على نوع من الاعشاب فظيع وفوايدة هايلة وراءة الرسول الكريم ليلة الاسراء ..... 0( انة راى سدرة المنتهى ليلة اسرى بة واذا نبقها مثل قلا هاجر )
 هو نبات السدر وهو رخيص جدا بنجيبة من عند العطار ونطحنة كويس كويس لغاية ما يبقى زى البودرة وهو بيبيض الجسم والوجة جدا جدا ولية طريقة للجسم وطريقة للوجة وطريقة للشعر
 لتبيض الجسم بصورة رهيبة
 3 ملاعق بودرة السدر 
3 ملاعق حليب بودرة نيدو مثلا او اى نوع 
كوب مية سخنة يتم خلط المكونات جيدا جيدا ودهن الجسم بهم لمدة ساعتين لغاية ما تنشف وبعدين نشيلها بطريقة الفرك او بالليفة المغربية وهتتفرجوا على النتيجة بعد كام استخدام بسيط يعنى 3 او اربع مرات تبيض ونعومة وازالة الخلايا الميتة وتقشير الجسم 
 لتبيض وتنوير الوجة 
 تاخدى القليل من بودرة السدر فى كف اليد وتحطى عليها شوية مية دافية وتدعكى الوجة جيدا بها لمدة دقايق ثم اشطفى الوجة عادى والطريقة دى رغم سهولتها تحفة بجد
لتساقط الشعر 
 خلط معلقتين من بودرة السدر مع معلقة زيت زيتون ومعلقة ماء ووضعها على الشعر نص ساعة ولكن ليها عيب واحد برغم انها بتمنع سقوط الشعر نهائيا الا انها تؤدى لتجعيد الشعر زى الكيرلى وعلى فكرة فى ناس بتستخدمها علشان شعرهم يبقى كيرلى طبيعى  
 يالة اللى يستخدمها هستنى راية فيها واى سؤال انا حاضرة على فكرة انا بشترى السدر ب 5 جنية واطحنة فى البيت بيقعد عندى شهرين كاملين انا واخواتى يالة هستنى نتيجة التجارب

----------


## Far&Away

هنجرب ...
بس لما ادخولك بيضة المرة الجاية تبقى تعرفينى..اوكى؟
ربنا يخليكى يارب ويباركلنا فيكى...
تبقى تكتبىلنا طرق العناية بالشعر...ياريت ....اوك؟
شكرا ليكى

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية دعاء 

ماشاء الله عليكي 
بصراحة فعلا سر خطير 
اهلا بيكي وباسرارك الجميلة دي دايما يارب 

أختك
 ليلة عشق*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هنجرب ...
> بس لما ادخولك بيضة المرة الجاية تبقى تعرفينى..اوكى؟
> ربنا يخليكى يارب ويباركلنا فيكى...
> تبقى تكتبىلنا طرق العناية بالشعر...ياريت ....اوك؟
> شكرا ليكى


حبيبة قلبى يا سلام انتى لو دخلتى بيوضة المرة الجاية اكيد هعرفك طبعا وتسلميلى تسلميلى يارب على كلامك الذوق وهكتبلك كل حاجة عن الشعر بالترتيب متقلقيش انتى تؤمرى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *الغالية دعاء 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليكي 
> بصراحة فعلا سر خطير 
> اهلا بيكي وباسرارك الجميلة دي دايما يارب 
> 
> أختك
>  ليلة عشق*


ليلة عشق ازيك يا قمر وربنا يخليكى لكلامك السكر يارب وهستنى منك نتيجة التجربة

----------


## milly

حلو يا دعاء نوع نبات واحد و له عدة فوائد
اسرارك كلها روعه يا دعاء 
حجيبه ان شاء الله وحجرب
تسلم ايدك  :f:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> حلو يا دعاء نوع نبات واحد و له عدة فوائد
> اسرارك كلها روعه يا دعاء 
> حجيبه ان شاء الله وحجرب
> تسلم ايدك


امل حبيبة قلبى تسلميلى على فكرة انا عملت الفتوش بالليل وعجبهم قوى بس معلش والله معرفتش ارد عليكى واشكرك علشان امة لا اله الا الله كانت لازقة فى الكمبيوتر عندى واكلناة الساعة اربعة الفجر شفتى بقى يعنى لو تخنت هاقول فتوش امولة السبب شكرا ليكى يا ميللى وفى انتظار نتيجة التجربة

----------


## aynad

ازيك يا دودو
عاملة يا يا حبيبة قلبي
ايه الاسرار الجميلة دي بس
بإذن الله حشوف عندي السدرة 
واجرب
انا عارفة انتي عايزة تبوظلنا جسمنا و وشنا و شعرنا في وقت واحد ههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا رب
وسلامي لماما و نهال وقوليلها 
بلا مذاكرة بلا ارف يعني احنا عملنا ايه بالشهادات ههههههههههههه
ادينا بنطبخ و بنسيق و بنغسل و و و و و و هههههههه

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يا دودو
> عاملة يا يا حبيبة قلبي
> ايه الاسرار الجميلة دي بس
> بإذن الله حشوف عندي السدرة 
> واجرب
> انا عارفة انتي عايزة تبوظلنا جسمنا و وشنا و شعرنا في وقت واحد ههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يا رب
> وسلامي لماما و نهال وقوليلها 
> بلا مذاكرة بلا ارف يعني احنا عملنا ايه بالشهادات ههههههههههههه
> ادينا بنطبخ و بنسيق و بنغسل و و و و و و هههههههه


الحمد لله يا انود وانتى وحشتينى انود اسمها السدر بس من غير تاء التانيث عايزة كل حاجة حريمى كدة لا انا بقول نبوظ حاجة حاجة مرة الجسم ومرة الشعر علشان الاولاد ميتخضوش ههههههه لا بعد الشر عليكى ويارب دايما زى القمر وهسلملك على امى وعلى نهال وانا برضة بقولها كلامك دة وحتى بقولها اكتر قدوة ليكى خالتك فكرتينى بمثل بابا على طول يقولة دلوقتى ليا انا واختى علشان يعنى ايام الجامعة كنا فاكرين نفسنا هنبقى عالمات زرة بيقول فضلتوا تقولو هنطلع المريخ هنطلع المريخ وفى الاخر اخرتكم للطبيخ ههههههههههه

----------


## الفراشه

مشاء الله عليك يأخت دعاء .. نصائحك وموضيعك كلها تحفه ..  تسلمي ياحبيبت قلبي

----------


## Egypt lover

مرسي يا دعاء على النصائح الجميلة دي بجد شكرا ...

ان شاء الله هجرب واقول لك النتيجه

----------


## رانيا عمر

دودو يا قمر 
حلو قوي الوصفة دي في الجووووون 
بلاش الجون دي عشان لسه متش الزمالك و الاهلي منكد عليا اصلي زمالكاوية 
بس يالاه بقي كلنا لها 
تسلمي يا قمر علي الوصفة ديما فاكرنا بكل جديد

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مشاء الله عليك يأخت دعاء .. نصائحك وموضيعك كلها تحفه ..  تسلمي ياحبيبت قلبي


ربنا يخليكى وتسلمى لمرورك الجميل ويارب الباقى يعجبك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مرسي يا دعاء على النصائح الجميلة دي بجد شكرا ...
> 
> ان شاء الله هجرب واقول لك النتيجه


شكرا ليكى انتى على المرور الجميل ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم وهستنى نتيجة التجربة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو يا قمر 
> حلو قوي الوصفة دي في الجووووون 
> بلاش الجون دي عشان لسه متش الزمالك و الاهلي منكد عليا اصلي زمالكاوية 
> بس يالاه بقي كلنا لها 
> تسلمي يا قمر علي الوصفة ديما فاكرنا بكل جديد


رورو ازيك ياقمر وحشانى ويارب بعد التجربة يعجبك اكتر وهستنى منك الرد ماشى ياقمر

----------


## konouz

بمثل بابا على طول يقولة دلوقتى ليا انا واختى علشان يعنى ايام الجامعة كنا فاكرين نفسنا هنبقى عالمات زرة بيقول فضلتوا تقولو هنطلع المريخ هنطلع المريخ وفى الاخر اخرتكم للطبيخ ههههههههههه[/quote]
الف شكر يا دودي
علي الوصفة 
وفعلا نبات السدر انا سمعت عنة كتير 
وعلي المثل فعلا بابا عندة حق وسلامي لكل العائلة

----------

